# MY feral flock!



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well this is how it all started.....I let out my birds and i noticed a pigeon sitting on the loft and thought nothing of it I let out my birds to fly.Well the next day i noticed two wild birds....well these two are a pair.These two will breed and then bring more and more birds to my house(their is a billboard down the street with about 100 wild ferels living on it) if these birds come down to my house i wouldnt be able to let out my birds without them flying away with the other ones for hours on end or them mating up with them and or getting sick.What should I do!?!?!!?!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Wow!*

What kind of birds do you have? I think most poeple have ferals even when they have racers or show. Pigeons attract pigeons.


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well today i heard a cooing and went out to see what it was and found my pigeon and a wild pigeon building a nest.I plan on letting the eggs hatch and when the babies are old enough i will take them and the babies and put them in the race loft


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

birdboy12 said:


> Well today i heard a cooing and went out to see what it was and found my pigeon and a wild pigeon building a nest.I plan on letting the eggs hatch and when the babies are old enough i will take them and the babies and put them in the race loft


 Erik,

Absolutely do not do that, you need to pull the eggs and get rid of them as soon as they are laid. You are young and new but I will highly suggest your not doing this, cross breeding a feral to homing pigeon is not a good idea and then expect it to race in competion, you are setting these birds up to be lost more then likely, most homing pigeons are bred to do what they do, you are way to new to start trying to play around with this cross breeding. For the sake of the young, do not do this to them, there are far to many crosses out there being assisted now and to purposely breed for this is just flat unethical.

Ok, everyone I have tried all I can to get Erik a mentor, I have asked nicely, I have called him, I have put him in touch with a local flyer, I have tried pushing him into it. I have to say I am done with this, I can not keep this escapade going with him any longer, I can not tell you how much he is concerning me with his health issues, and now cross breeding these birds are just the tip, last I new he was worried about diseases being carried in by the ferals, sorry guys I can not do this with him any longer.

Ellen


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ellen I do have mentors so please stop saying things about that.Jack Sampson is one of them.Another one of them is my cuison Leon Stevens and the last one is Paul Gambino.All you had to do was say do not do that.Wild ferals are all lost race birds.When they got lost they bred and still bred baby race birds just because they arent banded doesnt mean they cant race.My loft is fine no birds are sick I treated my birds with the 4 in one last week just to make sure they are fine.If my birds were sick I would not have any babies because the mom and dad wouldnt be able to take care of them.So please stop bashing me and my loft.Because I am fed up with it.I also plan on joinging the Bakersfield Racing Club but they arent having meeting right now due to racing!


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

birdboy12 said:


> Ellen I do have mentors so please stop saying things about that.Jack Sampson is one of them.Another one of them is my cuison Leon Stevens and the last one is Paul Gambino.!


EriK,

You know as well as me that Jack is no longer competing birds he is now in his upper years, he does not get around to well, and also I did speak with him regarding you and he told me (Quote) "that you will do what ever you want no matter what he says", he was aware that we were trying to set you up with a active flying mentor in the club and he said he wished them the best of luck.

I also had the opportunity to speak with Paul Gamino, he has stated that while he has given you some birds in the past and you had sold the rollers and as far as he knows that you still have the Parlier Rollers and has warned you against selling them, he has not had the opportunity to find out exactly what you have going on, he stated the last he knew that your grand father was building you a new section for your breeders, I specificly asked him if he was mentoring you and he said at this time that he has not been doing so other then giving you a few suggestions when you contact him and that you had told him your cousin Leon was doing so, he has stated that he is very busy and he will try to get by to find out what is going on, this is an exceptional gentleman but has stated he is very busy with loft construction, the pigeon pagent and other things but will try to get over in the future to see what is going on, he has said that his expertise is not in homig pigeons and he is not able to assist you in that area and that he has warned you about bringing in all the foreign birds due to the possibility of viruses that you could be bringing in.

Your cousin Leon Stephens lives in El Monte, California which is quite far away from you to be able to assist you as much as you need, and he is also not a homing pigeon fancier, although he has purchased some white homers from the bird auction, that does not mean that he intends on flying them as race birds, he is not affiliated with any of the homing pigeon organizations at this time. Have you given thought to the costs involved in Racing Pigeons, the feeding regiment, the medications that are needed, the vitamins, the loft setup, the training, the clocks that are required, the shipping costs, the club dues, the Organization dues, and so much more? These are small amount of the things you need to be aware of and if you had a mentor they would already of explained all of this to you. I know for a fact that the Junior flyers in the Bakersfield Club are required to pay dues to be a member ever year as well as the other Organizations, and the shipping cost is also required, this is not meant to stop you from becoming a member only a heads up warning.



birdboy12 said:


> All you had to do was say do not do that.Wild ferals are all lost race birds.When they got lost they bred and still bred baby race birds just because they arent banded doesnt mean they cant race.


What I have said to you over and over was that you need a mentor, you come on this forum with things that a mentor would be able to assist you with easily and direct you in the right and wrong things to do with your birds, you say that you have it worked out and I know better.

By the way all lost ferals are not lost race birds, they are wild feral pigeons and are a cross of multiple strains of pigeons all the way back to the rock dove as well as the band tails and such, Genetic people that I know have also advised me due to the breeding habits of the feral that the genes they carry are so week that at times they see that when they cross breed into other types of birds you will see almost a twin of the dominant blood line, you will also carry some of the feral traits which makes it not a good candidate for competion, for shows some of the Genetics people have been known to use a feral to breed to bring out a certain look of a bird as the dominant breed will supracede so they say, I am not a Genetics person so I can't even guarentee that.



birdboy12 said:


> My loft is fine no birds are sick I treated my birds with the 4 in one last week just to make sure they are fine.If my birds were sick I would not have any babies because the mom and dad wouldnt be able to take care of them.


Birds will reproduce whether they are sick or not and the young will die either through incubation or after hatching, this doesn't always play a factor in the situation what so ever, this is why you hear people explaining that loss in the egg can be due to paratyphoid, as well as the young, there are many other illnesses as well that the parents will carry and pass onto the young, one of the most deadliest of viruses you face in the Valley is Circo Virus which effects the immune system and normally ends up with the bird having a secondary infection of PMV or some other illness.



birdboy12 said:


> So please stop bashing me and my loft.Because I am fed up with it.


I am sorry you are fed up with my correcting you, I want you to get started on the right foot here, and it appears the only way to deal with you is in a open forum as that is the only means of communication one can have with you. To be honest with you I am fed up with repeating myself over and over to you and it not working.



birdboy12 said:


> I also plan on joinging the Bakersfield Racing Club but they arent having meeting right now due to racing!


The Bakersfield Racing Pigeon Club will be having their next meeting on July 7th, I have called them and advised them once again of your planned attendence and just so you know you must attend one meeting to meet everyone and the following meeting which will be held the first Thursday of each month it will be decided if you will be allowed to join the club if the members feel that you are a good candidate to become a member and represent the Homing Pigeon Community.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

relofts said:


> I can't tell you how much I wish that you would get a mentor that could go through all of these things with you, you would learn so much to carry you through your life with pigeons, you are really missing out on anothers experience and wisdom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*Follow-up on Mentors!!!*



birdboy12 said:


> Ellen I do have mentors so please stop saying things about that.Jack Sampson is one of them.Another one of them is my cuison Leon Stevens and the last one is Paul Gambino.!


Erik,

Ok I have now had the opportunity to follow-up with each of the persons that you have claimed to be your mentors.

Do you want to know why I would go to such trouble to speak with each of them and find out if they are mentoring you and if they are advising you, well let me tell you why, I am totally concerned with how things are going with you and your birds and where you are headed and how they plan on assisting you as well as teaching you health, nutrition, and training of these birds, as well as advising you on your breeding techniques that you continue to come on this forum to ask about, it is ok to learn other techniques but you need a starting point to get you going first.

Jack is a retired Pigeon Racer and he tries but he is unable to assist very much and was advised of the plan to get you an active racing pigeon mentor which he seemed happy about as there was a few problems with your not listening to what he advised and you yourself made the remark that his answer is to kill the bird which I still question because this is a man that was pigeon rescuer of ferals for years but that don't matter it does tell me that you and him obviously are not able to work together although I bet he has some great stories to share from his past years, Paul Gamino a parlier roller gentleman also very busy and can not really be over there mentoring you but has offered to stop by if needed to check on things, your 2nd cousin Leon Stephens a show fancier also states he is really to far away and not able to really mentor you and keep an eye on how things are going and he as well suggests that you get one breed of pigeons, stop bringing home all these different pigeons that you are getting and focus on only one single breed, he also made a very unusual comment about how people need to stop dumping their birds off on you, of course I did correct him on this of how many people have been contacted by you to get free birds and that I was not sure how many were actually dumped on you if any and that all have been advised to not give you any more birds what so ever.

Bottom line here is that all are in agreement that you need to get focussed on one breed of pigeons, you need to get a local single mentor to over see what you have going and learn the correct ways to provide the care and training the birds will need.

Now enough is enough, when you are ready to make the decission suggested by your 2nd cousin and then get a mentor please let someone know, until then you need to stop coming on here expecting to get the answers to some of these questions that should already know, the people on Pigeon Talk have very good advise, they can not give you all the answers from their contact with you over the internet that you need to know, you need a local mentor.

Ellen


----------

